# .50 caliber 250 grain sabots



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have somewhere around 10 .50 cal 250 grain sabots with the plastic wad thing they dont perform to well out of my muzzle loader and i am willing to give them to anybody who could have a use for them they are barnes 250 grain 50 caliber let me know if your interested in picking them up


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I will take them off your hands. Where you located?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am in ogden i have the bullets and the sabotts


----------

